# What Cleaner Do You Use To Mop Your Ob Floor?



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Hi Ladies, action

I use Clorox to mop the floors in the house & I am a bit unsure of what will be safe enough to use on the floor in the OB. What do you all use?

Thanks in advance for your input.
Tami


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

I use Swiffer Wet. I keep dry and wet swiffers in the camper.
I store the swiffer stick under my couch.
Works for me








MaeJae


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Thanks MaeJae 









I sweep, I vacuum & I damp mop, but I haven't used chemicals on it yet.

Tami


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

I too use the Wet Swifter. I don't keep it in the camper. I have it at home and use it when the trip is over. I use a broom just to sweep during the trip.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Wife uses one of those wet swiffer mop thingies too. Don't know if we have two of them for the house and camper. I know I've seen it in the Outback and she keeps it real nice and clean.

(I hope she reads this)


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

OK, I guess it is the Wet Swifter .............I'm off to the store.

Thanks action 
Tami


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

keeper18 said:


> Just don't let any animals on the floor after using the Swiffer wet jet.
> [snapback]128479[/snapback]​


Why


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

keeper18 said:


> RizFam said:
> 
> 
> > keeper18 said:
> ...


And they slide all over the place!









Dan


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Hi Tami
We use Murphy's Oil Soap (Just squirk & Mop)
Peg loves it

Don


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

HootBob said:


> Hi Tami
> We use Murphy's Oil Soap (Just squirk & Mop)
> Peg loves it
> 
> ...


Thanks Don,

I love Murphy's Oil Soap, that is what I use on my hardwood floors in the house.
I've never used the squirk & mop kind, I usually dilute mine in warm water. Does Peg rinse it?

Tami


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

I use PineSol Orange Citrus on the floors, cabinets, fridge (in and out), shower, toilet, counters, you name it.

Randy


----------



## mskyoutback (Jul 27, 2004)

keeper18 said:


> RizFam said:
> 
> 
> > keeper18 said:
> ...


http://www.snopes.com/critters/crusader/swiffer.asp


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

RizFam said:


> HootBob said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Tami
> ...


No rinse
Just mop and go

Don


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

HootBob said:


> RizFam said:
> 
> 
> > HootBob said:
> ...


Hey isn't that Mop & Glow


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

mskyoutback said:


> keeper18 said:
> 
> 
> > RizFam said:
> ...


OMG







mskyoutback Thank you so much for this article.
How awful








Tami


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

RizFam said:


> No rinse
> Just mop and go
> 
> Don
> [snapback]128643[/snapback]​


Hey isn't that Mop & Glow








[snapback]128649[/snapback]​[/quote]

Nope works better

Don


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

murphy's oil soap here as well.

darrel


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

You mean I'm supposed to mop the floors too??


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

skippershe said:


> You mean I'm supposed to mop the floors too??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL









Don


----------



## RVCarolina (Jul 31, 2004)

Windex. Spray it on, let sit for a minute, wipe up with paper towels or old terry rags. Really clean and shiney. No soap residue.
Fred


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Thanks Everybody! I decided to go with the Murphy's Oil Squirk & Mop & the floors came out great








Appreciate everyone's input.

Tami


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I use _*DW*_. Works great, and it's really easy!








Heck, I hardly have time to crack a second Mike's before I'm done cleaning up.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> I use _*DW*_. Works great, and it's really easy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm going to have to try that - I've been using one of the kid's shirts but your method looks easier...


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Scrib said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> > I use _*DW*_. Works great, and it's really easy!
> ...


You Guys ...........





















Kill me









I think you need one of these ....








Tami


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

RizFam said:


> Scrib said:
> 
> 
> > PDX_Doug said:
> ...


Tami...your posts are always so cute!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

RizFam said:


> need one of these ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got one its called DW
















Don


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

skippershe said:


> You mean I'm supposed to mop the floors too??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL Skippershe!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

RVCarolina said:


> Windex. Spray it on, let sit for a minute, wipe up with paper towels or old terry rags. Really clean and shiney. No soap residue.
> Fred
> [snapback]129917[/snapback]​


Sounds like a great idea...I love windex...it will even disolve Latex paint if it is not too old.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> I use _*DW*_. Works great, and it's really easy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHAH!!!!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

countrygirl said:


> Tami...your posts are always so cute!
> [snapback]130424[/snapback]​


Thanks CountryGirl







I'm glad you like them.









Tami


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

RVCarolina said:


> Windex. Spray it on, let sit for a minute, wipe up with paper towels or old terry rags. Really clean and shiney. No soap residue.
> Fred
> [snapback]129917[/snapback]​


Another use for Windex is to spray it on your upholstry and let it set for a few minutes. Use a towel to wipe and all dog hairs will come off. I have a long hair Golden Retriever and it works great. I use it mainly in my car. Got this tip from a Professional Car Wash. This is their trick when they clean your cars. sunny


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

Ladies, all you need is a little product called "Honey Do", and you should have A LOT of it on hand at all times!


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Sexy Momma said:


> Ladies, all you need is a little product called "Honey Do", and you should have A LOT of it on hand at all times!


Perfect! Works for me!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I use Dawn. Just tell my wife, Dawn, to go and get the camper cleaned up when we get back from camping!!!!

(of course I duck right after I "tell" her.)

Gary


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

(of course I duck right after I "tell" her.)

Gary
[/quote]

''Ha ha I bet you do!


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

Fire44 said:


> I use Dawn. Just tell my wife, Dawn, to go and get the camper cleaned up when we get back from camping!!!!
> 
> (of course I duck right after I "tell" her.)
> 
> Gary


If you were my DH, you'd have to DUCK and COVER and run REEEEEEEEEALLY FAST! 'Course, my DH says that when I catch him, that that's part of the fun.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oh, now this is so much fun!
We needed a good *Battle of the Sexes* around here to spice things up!









By the way, Capri... Honey Do? Trust me, we have tried it, and it does not work nearly as well as _*DW*_. In fact, we often have to go back and use *DW* just to get it right. So why waste the energy on the Honey Do?

Nice try!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Oh, now this is so much fun!
> We needed a good *Battle of the Sexes* around here to spice things up!
> 
> 
> ...


I beg to differ on this. My Honey Do has always worked perfectly. Way better than any DW. Your Honey Do must be defective!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Hmm... Maybe.
In any case, I find that in our case, *DW* works much better.
Maybe when we get together one of these days at a rally, we could try your Honey Do in our trailer. You know, to see if it works any better.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Why not get Doug's DW and Capri's "Honey Do" and have them battle it out in my trailer at the 2007 WRR? My DW would REALLY be into this.


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Hmm... Maybe.
> In any case, I find that in our case, *DW* works much better.
> Maybe when we get together one of these days at a rally, we could try your Honey Do in our trailer. You know, to see if it works any better.
> 
> ...


I'd be happy to sit back and enjoy a cold beverage with you and Oregon Camper while watching to see which works better, your DW or my Honey Do. We could even time them to see which one works faster too!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sounds like a Challenge









Don


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Sexy Momma said:


> Hmm... Maybe.
> In any case, I find that in our case, *DW* works much better.
> Maybe when we get together one of these days at a rally, we could try your Honey Do in our trailer. You know, to see if it works any better.
> 
> ...


I'd be happy to sit back and enjoy a cold beverage with you and Oregon Camper while watching to see which works better, your DW or my Honey Do. We could even time them to see which one works faster too!








[/quote]

I'm really liking the sound of this! But you didn't hear it from me... OK?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Fire44 said:


> I use Dawn. Just tell my wife, Dawn, to go and get the camper cleaned up when we get back from camping!!!!
> 
> (of course I duck right after I "tell" her.)
> 
> Gary


My DH used to use Dawn too....Until I told him to go find another brand









Dawn


----------

